# My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi brothers, my name is Roberto is Italian, is the owner of a VW Phaeton 3.0 of 05, I'd like to introduce;
Original ; 








As it is now;


































_Modified by RobycoP at 12:50 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*









Are those 22"s ? Get some 20" wheels on there and you'll be golden. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## psi glx (Jul 24, 2000)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*

holy crap huge wheels

did he modify the stock air suspension or is this a new setup?


----------



## SgregVanliewC (Jun 5, 2007)

yeah i agree. overall the car looks SICK! but i would go with a little bit more classy style rim. imagine some like 20 inch THlines on that thing??!!! that would be crazy. over all tho....its well executed i would just like to see different rims on that car


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

giving Donkey Kong a run for its money


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Just replace those rimzzz with some respectable wheels. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Not a fan of the wheels but it's still dope as **** http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

damn!!


----------



## yvrnycracer (Apr 17, 2007)

I would love to have a phaeton at some point...
the wheels not so much my taste but the rest is


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*

sick!

looks like a toy car


----------



## tuddy (Jun 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Yes. Yes. Yes.


----------



## defrost (May 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i like it.


----------



## TTurboNegro (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (defrost)*

looks sick, if you get new wheels make sure they are still 22s


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (TTurboNegro)*

Needs 20" TSW Holstens.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_giving Donkey Kong a run for its money









!!


----------



## autobahmer (Jul 24, 2006)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*

is that the street pharmacist look?


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i am now erect.


----------



## jettalvr41 (Oct 26, 2006)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*

loooks soooooo sick AS IS. the wheels i think are what make it. if i saw that coming down my street ..... my jaw would drop.


----------



## ebrunn (Mar 2, 2009)

wheels are perfect


----------



## Wilbur the pig (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: (ebrunn)*

That car is sick as ****!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Wilbur the pig)*

I'd say also.. Get smaller rims, and put the car on the ground i'm sure it'll still be tucking...


----------



## c00p (Mar 4, 2009)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_I'd say also.. Get smaller rims, and put the car on the ground i'm sure it'll still be tucking... 


ditto.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (c00p)*

That's hard as ****.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

those arent 22's those look like 24's


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Ciao Roby. Se vuoi ti potrei tradurre qualcune delle cose postate qui.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (Highline)*


----------



## Highline (Mar 13, 2003)

Roby, apri lo stesso anche qui (sezzione dedicata a Phaeton): 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=112


----------



## chromedomewookie (Mar 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Dam car looks good except for the wheels. Body drop that mf'er so it tucks half the wheel.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*

ROberto,
Can you give us more info on the modified air suspension? 
thats sick, i do agree the rims are a lil too much or look cheap. but still looks good man good job.


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*

bump!


----------



## hippierob (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (Reflect)*

slick dub.....its more impressive than mine....but the wheels are too big....seems like you're sacrificing too much steering to fit those semi-truck wheels on that thing....

but props for doing it..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (hippierob)*

big chromies are the new fake splits....tell all your friends


----------



## boostAbear (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (diive4sho)*

Would be LEGIT with some quality 20's on it.
Still looks sic now just needs smaller wheels.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (boostAbear)*

Hi Bear...
im with most people, i love the way it sits, im just not a fan of those wheels


----------



## dannyboyjake (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*

Love the front! Mine is the same car. Where did you get the grill?


----------



## sbuogr (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (dannyboyjake)*









gorgous! BUT those wheels are enormous. some 19s or 20s would be solid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (sbuogr)*

Different wheels and your set man! Maybe some 19x9's in the front and 20X10's in the rear???


----------



## Reflect (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (2lowcoupedoor)*

roberto i want to know what you used?


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

wheels are tooooooo big bro


----------



## mattbone (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

Those rims look cheap and trashy... Would look better on 20's but even some nicer 22's would look decent.


----------



## #1~STUNNA (May 4, 2002)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (RobycoP)*

Damn those are some Big ass Wheels! what tires are those?


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *#1~STUNNA* »_Damn those are some Big ass Wheels! what tires are those?



It looks like a toy car hotrod! Awesome!


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

that thing goes hard it needs those wheels not small wheels all you god damn sheep


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_that thing goes hard it needs those wheels not small wheels all you god damn sheep

couldn't agree more.


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_that thing goes hard it needs those wheels not small wheels all you god damn sheep



yes. Looks legit as ****


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: (a2lowvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2lowvw* »_those arent 22's those look like 24's

I agree, betting on 24"


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Needs 20" TSW Holstens.

Thanks for the advice but I had already sull'A4 of my wife and I did not want to make a copy of the car, I hope I do not want to hurt this :-( 
TSW Holsten Front 9x20 "et 45 Toyo Rubber 235-30-20 
Tail TSW Holsten 11x20 "and 35 rubber Toyo 275-30-20


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (psi glx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *psi glx* »_holy crap huge wheels

did he modify the stock air suspension or is this a new setup?

I modified the suspension orignal, not only did I also changed the cathedral earlier because of the steering levers and the rear wheel 

























_Modified by RobycoP at 11:00 AM 9-6-2009_


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: (yvrnycracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yvrnycracer* »_I would love to have a phaeton at some point...
the wheels not so much my taste but the rest is









Even I do not really like this design but are the only ones I found without a canal through the same


----------



## Plain (Jun 14, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Really nice!! Have you looked into a 22" Audi Q7 or 22" Porsche 997 wheel?


_Modified by Plain at 2:40 PM 9-6-2009_


----------



## 2.8turbo (Nov 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (RobycoP)*

got more pics of the white avant?


----------



## RobycoP (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (2.8turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.8turbo* »_got more pics of the white avant?

Hello, unfortunately I do not have many photos, the car is original inside, I just mounted air springs and doing some body work. 
[http://img171.imageshack.us/img171/1850/gtiinternationalmagnyco.jpg/IMG]
[IMG]http://img160.imageshack.us/img160/1850/gtiinternationalmagnyco.jpg
here we were at a rally in France is very important internationally, won top 5 VW-AUDI against competitors from far higher level than mine, believe me a real soddisfazzione was the first release 










This photograph depicts my BMW also very curious hihihihi


----------



## DubuTeaEff (May 6, 2009)

Please get smaller wheels./


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (DubuTeaEff)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubuTeaEff* »_Please get smaller wheels./

u hella dumb yo,
just get a better looking wheel in the same size less nogish and it would clown on everything http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rudeboyevan (Apr 27, 2009)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (dannyboyjake)*

your wheels look like dick http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## PhatazzMkIVJetta (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: My VW Phaeton , modified air suspension (rudeboyevan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rudeboyevan* »_your wheels look like dick http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

wow, there are some nice people in here


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (jetta PWR)*

Pics 3, 4 and 5 in the first post are Photoshopped. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Ignapu (Nov 24, 2007)

*FV-QR*

any more pics of the bmw?


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

*FV-QR*

wow that things insane, minus the wheels


----------

